# ESPN Now: Kobe thought long and hard about Bulls



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

*ESPN: Kobe thought long and hard about Bulls*

Jim Gray just reported that Pax and Reinsdorf talked with Kobe more than once about sign and trade possiblities. Apparently, Kobe is really enamored with our orginization and up until 10:30 last night, there were HEAVY discusssions about Kobe possibly coming to Chicago. 

Even though it ain't gonna happen...

...WOW.  

EDIT: He also said we were top on Kobe's list, behind only (this I'm assuming) Clippers and Lakers.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Ah man, if he's not going to come now, I don't even want to hear it, it just pisses me off.

I would have been more content to be in the dark, if he decided against it.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

The Bulls were in Kobe's consideration? Wow...


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

Hopefully this shuts all the anti-Pax contigency up.No one better ever claim that Pax is just letting things happen without getting involved.


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

Sure Kobe wanted to go to Chi-Town but the Bulls refused cause kobe wanted to wear the #23 !!! :no:   :no:


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> Ah man, if he's not going to come now, I don't even want to hear it, it just pisses me off.
> 
> I would have been more content to be in the dark, if he decided against it.


Honestly, even if he really really wanted to come, I don't think we ever had a chance. It actually makes me feel a little better that we're actually attractive to a player of Kobe's magnitude. It's just good to know that we can still attract the big names. We got so much crap from the big free agents years ago and it just seemed like we were a place the star players stayed away from.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> 
> 
> Honestly, even if he really really wanted to come, I don't think we ever had a chance. It actually makes me feel a little better that we're actually attractive to a player of Kobe's magnitude. It's just good to know that we can still attract the big names. We got so much crap from the big free agents years ago and it just seemed like we were a place the star players stayed away from.


Thats true, its a positive sign that we're even considered.

Too bad we didn't have more cap space, or we could have signed him straight up.
But either way, its a positive thing at least.

I was thinking Kobe would avoid Chicago just to get his own team, and not live in the shadows of MJ or whatever.


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats true, its a positive sign that we're even considered.
> ...


But kobe is so idealistic that he probably thinks that he could out do MJ in his own backyard.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

If this is true and I know Pay Ton is reliable so either Jim Gray is all doped up or dying or something or Paxson said to Kobe something like "If you go to prison we'll get you out" or something...Maybe Pax is willing to drive the getaway car...Mysteriously the Bulls find a street baller by the name of Bryant Kobe (with the accent so it's pronounced like Ko-Bay) and sign him to a max deal.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I was just checking ESPN News to see if there was anything new, and down in the corner where it has the breaking news, the current hot topic is *ICY HOT * 

First the Shaq trade, and now this!
What a day.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

What happens if Kobe said to Jerry Buss that either he signs with the Clips outright or they sign-and-trade him to Chicago...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Reality check

Kobe ain't here.

Talk is cheap.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

IS there any kind of link or print to substantiate this?


----------



## Reciprocity Failure (Jun 10, 2004)

I was SHOCKED when I saw this on ESPN. Give props to Pax & Co for at least getting and holding Kobe's attention.



> Originally posted by <b>T.Shock</b>!
> What happens if Kobe said to Jerry Buss that either he signs with the Clips outright or they sign-and-trade him to Chicago...


That would be crazy! I remember Buss or Kupchak saying that there was no way they would trade Kobe, even in S&T. But still, what would we have to give up in return???
I still think Kobe signs with the Clipps...


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Reality check
> 
> Kobe ain't here.
> ...


DaBullz, I understand that Kobe isn't here nor will he come here, which is why I stressed that it wasn't going to happen in my first post. My shock is a result of him even considering Chicago in the first place (even moreso that Jim Gray said there were HEAVY discussions, and that we were a top team on his list). It just seems to me that it's good to know we're still a considered destination for ANY superstar for that matter. I'm just an optimist, and at least (to me) to hear this is flattering after being a lotto team the past six years. But your definitely right, he's not coming here. Besides, how would this board be without your reality checks to keep _us_ in check?  



> IS there any kind of link or print to substantiate this?


I'm looking into it right now. I'm hoping they have something on this in the internet so that I could show everyone. Unfortunately, I don't know the specifics so I would like to find a link that describes the situation in detail. And I'm sorry I don't have anything to prove it's real. But, for what it's worth, I give everyone my word that this was reported on ESPN by Jim Gray. I'm hoping I find a link soon.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I can legitimate your claim by saying similar posts were made on the ESPN message board and a lot of people have claimed to seen this. 

No offense DaBullz but let us just wonder why Kobe would want to even consider coming to this team...No need to drag the rest of the world down into your REALITY CHECK. Any sane person realizes Kobe to the Bulls would never have happened, but the fact that there were discussions is enough to instill some hope...

P.S. That's right I used the word "legitimate"


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Why Chicago?

He'd only have to visit Colorado once a year.

Jokes aside, he'd be huge here. That question should go without asking. This is one of the best NBA cities in the association...even at it's worst.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>T.Shock</b>!
> I can legitimate your claim by saying similar posts were made on the ESPN message board and a lot of people have claimed to seen this.


Thanks. I just wish there was a link or something so that we'd know more about the situation, since I don't know in detail what was discussed, when and where did Pax and Kobe meet, etc. If anyone has any other information they've heard please share it.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Negotiations broke down when they would not bring #23 down and let him wear it and he insisted on #45 

He was rebuffed on that one as well


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

What would the trade be.

Im pretty sure Curry wouldnt be involved (they are so excited about how he's doing)

Chandler, Crawford, Deng, Hinrich for Kobe Bryant.

PG-Ben Gordan
SG-Kobe Bryant
SF-Eddie Robinson
PF-Antonio Davis
C- Eddy Curry

Kobe would LOVE to be better then the dominant big guy. Or in this case a developing semi-dominant younger big guy.


Or if we could send Gordan instead of Chandler and start Pargo. Maybe Kobe wants to come here because of his storied success with Pargo on the Lakers. 

Ok ill get off the kool-aid now


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

So who were to give up ?

Eddy Curry obviously.. but who else ?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> So who were to give up ?
> 
> Eddy Curry obviously.. but who else ?


not neccessarily. 

Eddy and Jamal or Jamal, Tyson, Kirk, and Deng. Those are the 2 possible trades I can think of.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> What would the trade be.
> 
> Im pretty sure Curry wouldnt be involved (they are so excited about how he's doing)
> ...


And Im sure that if Kobe was involved Eddy would be the first to go or else the Lakers would just say no .

We trade for Kobe and dont give up our best prospect :no:


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Sporting New Radio is reporting that Paxson has flown out to LA to have closed door discussions with Kobe and his agent. Hmmm?

Here are some the things that we know;

1. The NY Knicks have expressed interest in Crawford.
2. The Knicks are way over the salary cap, but have a few expiring contracts to use as negotiating chips.
3. The Knicks are not happy with the ROI that they're getting on Allan Houston.
4. The Bulls have a little cap room to work, a couple big contracts of serviceable vets, and some promising young prospects.
5. The Lakers have gutted the team and have offered Kobe the keys to the city and an untouchable max deal. Yet Kobe is still entertaining other offers. According to some sources he supposedly giving serious consideration to signing with the Clippers for less money.
6. If Kobe signs with another team, the Lakers get nothing in return and they have lost two of the best players in the league in the span of about a week.


So what if ... Paxson and Isiah have collaborated to offer the Lakers any combination of players from either team of the Laker's choosing (with the exception of one player from each team, Marbury for the Knicks and Curry for the Bulls) and that Houston is part of the deal) in a way in that is compliant with the CBA. 

Then we sit back and wait to see if Kobe is acquitted. If he is, Pax is a genius, if he's not ... we start rebuilding from scratch.

In any event, I have to take my hat off to Pax and take back anything negative that I might have said. Just to consider the possibility of getting Kobe is amazing to me.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

if is S&T

the Lakers Probably want Curry, Loul, Kirk maybe Chandler 

i cant think in other scenario


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm going out on a limb and saying Kobe signs with the Clips. 

Jack Nicholson, meet your 2004-2005 Los Angeles Lakers. :laugh:


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> if is S&T
> 
> the Lakers Probably want Curry, Loul, Kirk maybe Chandler
> ...


Curry, Kirk, Gordon, and probably Pippen. That would work $$ wise. 

So, we will then have:

JC
Kobe
Deng
Chandler
Davis

Not a bad team. We will make the playoffs for sure.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

no way curry gets traded, if kobe comes here he would want some good talents around him so he can win, this is sign and trade now, not a regular trade. it doesnt have to be talent match. i would say something like chandler + JC or Kirk. they wouldnt want deng cause they already have too many 3s's. we should at least have curry/deng/ben or kirk . so the lineup goes like

gordon
kobe
deng
AD
curry


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sith</b>!
> no way curry gets traded, if kobe comes here he would want some good talents around him so he can win, this is sign and trade now, not a regular trade. it doesnt have to be talent match. i would say something like chandler + JC or Kirk. they wouldnt want deng cause they already have too many 3s's. we should at least have curry/deng/ben or kirk . so the lineup goes like
> 
> gordon
> ...


the deal would be crawford and chandler and filler for Kobe Bryant.


----------



## life_after_23 (Jul 24, 2002)

Jim Gray has already ruled out the Bulls....the Bulls were informed yesterday that they were out of the running according to him.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

The Deal would never happen, but i dont think the bullls would have to sell their 1st born to get Kobe.

I think the key parts of the trade would be Curry and Kirk. I doubt Gordon would be part of any deal as he would slide into the PG slot w/ Hinrich departing. Lakers would have no need for Deng since the lakers already have Lamar odom. 

I would be shocked if the rumors of Pax flying out to LA to meet w/ Kobe were true. 

I think there is zero chance of kobe coming to the bulls, so im not even at the point of trying not to get my hopes up, because it just will never happen.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

i dont get it, why we cant do a sign/trade? just because the lakers wont do sign/trade? thats just load of bs, if kobe go to jerry buss and tell him, "i will only give u 2 options.u want jamal crawford+tyson chandler or u want nothing?


----------



## life_after_23 (Jul 24, 2002)

The Lakers have already said that they will not honor the S&T and Kobe cannot hold it over their head...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Thank God Kobe didn't come to the Bulls. I would have had to end my fandom of this team instantly.

I stopped following the Cardinals in baseball because of Tony Larussa, I would stop following the Bulls if Kobe came.


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>life_after_23</b>!
> The Lakers have already said that they will not honor the S&T and Kobe cannot hold it over their head...


Now that Shaq is OFFICIALLY gone,Kupchak would be stupid not to do a sign and trade if Kobe threatened to walk.The Lakers can't afford to lose Kobe for nothing.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

yeah the lakers said that to discourage the other teams over the cap exploring the sign/trade ideas. basically its totally up to kobe, if he wants to go to a team, even if the team doesnt have the money to sign him, he can FORCE a sign/trade. i think the lakers would want something better than nothing. the catch is though, the team that kobe wants to go to has to have alot of assets, like the bulls, we have like 6 young studs. so there would still be some good talents left to attract kobe even if we give up some.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

This pretty much explains why we hadn't signed our draft choices yet. Once they'd have signed they would have been untradable until 12/15.


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

I hate hearing about deals that have already fallen through. We have a long thread about something that's not going to happen.  

Well, do give Paxson credit for trying to do something big, though.


----------



## LIBlue (Aug 17, 2002)

*On Mike & Mike in the Morning*

They discussed the Kobe to the Bulls issue. If Kobe decides to go with the Clippers over the Lakers, it appears that the Bulls and Lakers may have a sign and trade deal set up. Eddie Curry and Ben Gordon even up for Kobe Bryant.

They stated that Kobe's first choice is Chicago, and that Paxson was with Kobe last night. Interesting. Kobe is a talent, but he also has a rape trial hanging over his head. Without the rape trial, you would have to do this trade.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

while unlikely to happen, this shows Paxs ambitions. I have to say for one, even though it probably wont happen, that I am happy that Pax made the effort


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

ESPN Radio just reported that Paxson and Reinsdorf spent the evening with Bryant last night. Chad Ford stated that Chicago may be Kobe's first choice. Since it would require a S&T, Mike and Mike speculated about the inclusion of Gordon and Curry. But in no way was it indicated that there is any information about who specifically might be included in a trade with the Lakers.

The monetary difference between signing elsewhere as a free agent and re-signing with your own team appears to be significant. According to the NY Times: Bryant has received a seven-year offer for about $130 million from the Lakers and a six-year offer worth approximately $100 million from the Clippers. That's a hell of an inducement for Bryant to either re-sign with the Lakers or re-sign and move on via a S&T.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> ESPN Radio just reported that Paxson and Reinsdorf spent the evening with Bryant last night. Chad Ford stated that Chicago may be Kobe's first choice. Since it would require a S&T, Mike and Mike speculated about the inclusion of Gordon and Curry. But in no way was it indicated that there is any information about who specifically might be included in a trade with the Lakers.


Hmmm interesting. Lets just speculate for a second who would have to be included

I have always been of the mindset that Kirk and Curry BOTH would have to be traded for a first team all NBA player. I havent changed my mind since then. the reason why I say Kirk over Gordon is that LA will want something proven for Bryant. While I could argue that Kirk hasnt proven as much as we think, he is far more proven then Gordon, who might find himself battling Caron Butler for PT at the 2 spot. Plus with Gordon blowing people away at the Berto, my guess is that he is safe

So lets say, for ****s and giggles

Curry
Kirk
$3 million
Erob
Williams
Crawford

Would this get it done? I dont know, Realgms trade checker doesnt show Kobe on the Lakers so I cant run the numbers. But hypothetically, what does that do to the Bulls and the Lakers?

LA
Curry
Odom
Grant
Hinrich 
Butler

Payton (whom I am sure will want to be dealt)
Crawford (who I am not sure would accept a deal to LA)
Rush
Walton
Cook

So not a bad young team

Chicago
Bryant
Gordon
Chandler
Davis
Deng

Nocioni
Duhon
Austin


Now the Bulls have an interesting team. Probably could really put some points on the board. The drawbacks are that the Bulls would be very thin, particularly if Byrant is found guilty and very youthful. Plus with no Number ones, the Bulls might find it hard to replenish bodies. Also up front, the Bulls will lack size and depth, going only with a gimpy Chandler, an aging AD and a totally green Mario Austin. Yet Bryant might be able to draw FAs to Chicago (Karl Malone?) for low prices. But interesting. Ambitious and interesting


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> ESPN Radio just reported that Paxson and Reinsdorf spent the evening with Bryant last night. Chad Ford stated that Chicago may be Kobe's first choice. Since it would require a S&T, Mike and Mike speculated about the inclusion of Gordon and Curry. But in no way was it indicated that there is any information about who specifically might be included in a trade with the Lakers.
> 
> The monetary difference between signing elsewhere as a free agent and re-signing with your own team appears to be significant. According to the NY Times: Bryant has received a seven-year offer for about $130 million from the Lakers and a six-year offer worth approximately $100 million from the Clippers. That's a hell of an inducement for Bryant to either re-sign with the Lakers or re-sign and move on via a S&T.


Big wow!!

Ben,Eddy,JC and JYD for Kobe....

Kirk
Kobe 
Deng
TC
AD

day dreaming...Bulls get a Franchise


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Lets pretend for a second that Kobes first choice is the Bulls. LA can either lose him for nothing to the Clips, or get Kirk, Curry and Crawford from Chicago? It seems like an easy choice for them to make if you ask me. But it increasingly looks to me that Bryant would rather allow the Lakers to sulk to nothingness rather then keeping them afloat for a few years


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Well the Lakers just got a two 3's and a 4 from Miami. So hypothetically, if we were trading for Kobe, I would venture the trade would include:

A point guard: either Hinrich or Gordon

Someone who can play shooting guard: Crawford

A center: either Curry or Chandler

and filler


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Whether the Bulls pull it off or not, this should help to put to rest concerns about whether Reinsdorf is willing to spend money to build a champion. Fans may not agree with _how_ he decides to invest in the ballclub, but he's an owner who has always stepped up to support his GM's plans financially.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

We need FJ to speculate...

FJ - wake up!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Is Pax posturing, or for real?

Phoenix is gonna choke if we make the playoffs and they end up with a non-lotto pick...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Apparently there was something on ESPN2 at about 8:20 this morning, I'm at work so I didn't see it but here's the thread on it from RealGM.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Interesting news about Kobe and seemingly out of the blue. It seems the Bulls are out of the running and Kobe will probably sign with the Clippers today or tomorrow. Still, IF a trade did go down we would have to send a heck of a lot more than some of you have proposed if for no other reason than to match salaries within 15%. I also beleive that Crawford would have ZERO interest in going to LA, especially LA in full on rebuilding mode. The principals from the Bulls would likely be: Curry, JYD, Gordon, AD or E-Rob. That would be enough salary I would imagine. Then the Bulls would have to seriously try to grab a guy like Dampier to stick in the starting 5 with Kobe. It would have been interesting at least. WHo knows though, trading Curry for anyone could easily come back to bite us later.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*this is a little twisted if you ask me....*

Here's McGraws take on it ... a little "out of date" at this point...but anyway...


*The O'Neal trade became official Wednesday, while an ESPN report claimed that Bryant was very interested in playing for the Bulls and kept in touch with chairman Jerry Reinsdorf and general manager John Paxson until two days ago, when he acknowledged that a sign-and-trade deal between the Bulls and the Lakers would never happen.

The Lakers said all along they wouldn't even consider trading Bryant, so realistically, he was never close to joining the Bulls. But maybe he held out hope that a threat to sign with the Clippers would force the Lakers' hand.

Just imagine the possibilities: After having to send Kirk Hinrich, Ben Gordon, Tyson Chandler and some of their ample cap filler to the Lakers, the Bulls could present a starting lineup next season of Bryant, Jannero Pargo, Linton Johnson, Mario Austin and Eddy Curry.

But Bryant is expected to choose between the Lakers and the Clippers today, so the Bulls won't have to explain why they traded for a player who could face jail time if he is convicted of rape.*

This of course doesn't take into account the newest reports this morning on espn. just saw it. my gut tells me that kobe is messing with us. granting a last minute audience to a team that jim gray said was out of the running two days ago. who knows what to think! i wonder if the bulls have agreed to play some of their home games in anaheim. 

Mariotti's on right now. he doesn't buy it. guesses kobe stays with the lakers. how would kobe mesh with skiles? (LOL!!!!)

i think it's just disturbingly narcissistic of kobe to want to play in chicago. not that i am surprised.

at the end of the day who does kobe want to be? kobe bryant or michael jordan? 

hmmm. 


http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/sports_story.asp?intid=38183172


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Reality check
> 
> Kobe ain't here.
> ...


So is talking about firing Pax...Cheap!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: this is a little twisted if you ask me....*

There is, I think, another way to sign Kobe, if we really, really want him.

If we are really his first choice, and he is willing to sign with us (although we could get screwed - we now know what a verbal agreeement from Pelinka and Co. chalks up to these days), we could try to trade a whole bunch of players to Atlanta to clear us enough space to sign Kobe outright. We would have to make the package very attractive to Atlanta, including Gordon and Curry and some filler or something like that, and in return we could ask for a 2nd round pick. Atlanta gets to rebuild for free, and we get Kobe.

We could also try the same thing with the Bobcats, but I think they would be less likely to do it. 

I'm reaching here, but it's fun to play FJ.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Interesting stuff guys. Heard it this morning on Mike & Mike (through Ford). THe rationale behind a S&T according to Ford is that the Lakers would prefer Bryant going to an EC team rather than seeing him play in a Clippers uni, in the same stadium, in the same conference, you get my drift. The Lakers would be left with a decimated team.

Reportedly Pax and Reinsdorf were personally invited to Kobe's estate last night in the hills and spent the night there. Interesting. Gotta admire the Bulls for presenting a nice darkhorse candidate for this whole situation. Hmmmph


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Another thought... two weeks ago was <i>any</i> of us confident that Shaq would wind up in MIA?

...

...

[crickets chirping]

...

This is one exciting rumor and we'll see how things pan out by the afternoon.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmmm interesting. Lets just speculate for a second who would have to be included
> ...


curry will NOT included in any deals for sign/trade. if kobe comes here he would want good young talents left especially a big man. remember people this is not your normal everyday talents-match trades. its SIGN and TRADE. anything decent is better than totally nothing. and chandler+JC or Kirk are better than decent. really its totally up to kobe, if he really awnts to come to chicago, just go to jerry buss and makes it dead clear to him to take chandler/kirk or nothing. 

comon Kobe, DO IT!! you can be the next MJ!!!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sith</b>!
> 
> 
> curry will NOT included in any deals for sign/trade. if kobe comes here he would want good young talents left especially a big man. remember people this is not your normal everyday talents-match trades. its SIGN and TRADE. anything decent is better than totally nothing. and chandler+JC or Kirk are better than decent. really its totally up to kobe, if he really awnts to come to chicago, just go to jerry buss and makes it dead clear to him to take chandler/kirk or nothing.
> ...


Sith, I can't believe you think we wouldn't include Curry in a trade for Kobe. These are unique circumstances. We would need to offer a lot. The Lakers have said "no sign and trade."

Look, our management and coach are not the biggest fans of Curry. I'm not sure whether LA would want Tyson or Curry, but despite the local connection to Chandler, I think they would vote for Baby Shaq.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Incidentally, won't Kobe be BYC if he is signed & traded? Wouldn't that mean we could only send around 7mill back in salary? The only principles I have actually heard mentioned in the media is Curry & Gordon and that should be sufficent salary. Hmmm...lets see, if your Kupcak, do you let Kobe go to the rival team that shares the SAME arena with you? Or do you deal him to a team in the EC and get a promising young big man and a promising rookie?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> Incidentally, won't Kobe be BYC if he is signed & traded? Wouldn't that mean we could only send around 7mill back in salary? The only principles I have actually heard mentioned in the media is Curry & Gordon and that should be sufficent salary. Hmmm...lets see, if your Kupcak, do you let Kobe go to the rival team that shares the SAME arena with you? Or do you deal him to a team in the EC and get a promising young big man and a promising rookie?


I don't think Kobe would be BYC because his salary would only be a small percentage over what is was last year, and thus BYC would not kick in.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think Kobe would be BYC because his salary would only be a small percentage over what is was last year, and thus BYC would not kick in.


Are you sure? we need a cap guru, oh Dan Rosenbaum brother where art thou?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> Incidentally, won't Kobe be BYC if he is signed & traded? Wouldn't that mean we could only send around 7mill back in salary? The only principles I have actually heard mentioned in the media is Curry & Gordon and that should be sufficent salary. Hmmm...lets see, if your Kupcak, do you let Kobe go to the rival team that shares the SAME arena with you? Or do you deal him to a team in the EC and get a promising young big man and a promising rookie?


I would rather trade Tyson and Kirk.

Tyson is a local boy in LA, Kirk the more proven commodity than Gordon. I would feel pretty good with Gordon, Bryant, Nocioni/Deng, power forward, and Curry next season. Hot damn.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> I would rather trade Tyson and Kirk.
> ...


As would I but I doubt that would get it done.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I'll handle this one ace. 

http://members.cox.net/lmcoon/salarycap.htm#72


72. What is "Base Year Compensation?" How does base year compensation affect trades? Why does it exist? 
Base year compensation (BYC) prevents another salary cap loophole. Without BYC, a team over the salary cap that wants to trade a player, but can't because of the assigned player exception (which says teams can receive no more than 115% of the salary they trade away), could just sign the player to a new contract that fits within the desired range, then do the trade. BYC says "if you re-sign a player and give him a big raise, then for a period of time his trade value will be lower than his actual salary." 

BYC defines the salary that's used to compare players for compliance under the assigned player exception (see question number 67 for more information about the assigned player exception). Usually, the salary used for comparison is the player's actual salary. But under either of the following circumstances, a different salary is used when comparing salaries for trading purposes: 

_The team is over the salary cap, used theLarry Bird or Early Bird exception to re-sign the player, and the player received a raise greater than 20%.

The team is over the salary cap, it extended the rookie scale contract of the player, and the player received a raise greater than 20%. _





Since Kobe would not be receiving a 20% raise and is not coming off a rookie contract, he would not be BYC.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

This will be hilarious if matrix's favorite player gets traded for the player he hates most. Hope it happens.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I still don't understand why Kobe would force a Shaq trade to Miami, flirt with leaving the Lakers for the Clippers, stage a late-night meeting with Paxson and Reinsdorf, and then just re-up for the Lakers. That's evil super villainy if I've ever seen it. I can see him and Buss cackling as they get in their limo and drive away after the meeting with Kobe. Still it's fun to speculate so my guess would be the trade would look something like...

Kirk Hinrich
Jamal Crawford(S&T)
Eddy Curry
Jerome Williams

for 

Kobe Bryant

We'd start...

Ben Gordon(PG)
Kobe Bryant(SG)
Andres Nocioni(SF)
Antonio Davis(PF)
Tyson Chandler(C)

Bench would include...

Chris Duhon(PG)
Eddie Robinson(SG/SF)
Luol Deng(SF)
Linton Johnson(SF/PF)
Mario Austin(PF/C)

Of course with Kobe on board, the Bulls could look to trade Pippen for somebody who can still play to a team looking for some cap help. Perferable a big man to play behind Davis and Chandler. 

The Lake Show
Kirk Hinrich(PG)
Jamal Crawford(SG)
Lamar Odom(SF)
Brian Grant(PF)
Eddy Curry(C)

Gary Payton(PG)
Kareem Rush(SG)
Devean George(SF)
Jerome Williams(PF)
Brian Cook(PF/C)

I don't know how many games this team could win but it'd be a bit more than the 30 we're predicting for the Bulls this year...


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Sith, I can't believe you think we wouldn't include Curry in a trade for Kobe. These are unique circumstances. We would need to offer a lot. The Lakers have said "no sign and trade."
> ...


if we give up curry and kirk for kobe, our team would be worse than the curretn lakers team if kobe resigns with L.A. if i were kobe i wouldnt awnt to come here and play with likes of chandler/deng. as great as kobe is, this bulls team might not even make the playoffs in eastern conference. with curry in the lineup, suddenly this team looks so much more promising and stronger. kobe/curry is like the opposite of kobe/shaq, first of all, curry doesnt really care about being a leader or getting all the attention, which leaves all the glory to kobe if bulls do become a legit title contender, then as kobe is in his prime, curry is slowly maturing into a star, theres no question who the real leader on that team is at least for another 5 years, after kobe hits his 30's, then he can play the "duncan comes robinson backs off" type of role. i think kobe will like that.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Some of the negative factors Kobe would have to consider:

Longer commute  

Shaq also in Eastern Conference

*

If the Bulls were SERIOUS, DMD had a good idea. They should have been investigating the possibility of salary dumping to Charlotte or Atlanta although the Boozer fiasco raised the stakes in such a venture.

*

If Kobe did sign with the Bulls YOU GOTTA KNOW he'd be found guilty in CO. It's just the way things have worked the last six years.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> I'll handle this one ace.
> 
> http://members.cox.net/lmcoon/salarycap.htm#72
> ...


Thanks DMD, that explains that!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

No one else is disgusted by the prospect of Bryant playing in Chicago? (And no, I'm not even going to touch on his legal problems.)

You want a Michael Jordan imitator, who seems to have a touch of borderline personality disorder to boot, trying his best to outdo the original surrounded by a roster that was decimated in order to acquire him?

No thanks. In fact, if Kobe lands here, his career path will end up the inverse of Jordan's: Kobe will have won the titles up front and early on, and spent the second half of his career dominating the ball and scoring 35 a night for a mediocre team.

Kobe's just the wrong guy and this is just the wrong place. I'm thrilled that Paxson stuck out his nose and tried to land a megastar, but I don't want to win that badly.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Why does everyone presume the Bulls would have to give away their best players in order to get the Lakers to agree to a S&T? 

What choices do the Lakers have if Bryant tells them to work out a S&T with Chicago or he'll sign with the Clippers? While the Lakers would probably rather see him walk for nothing vs. taking nothing but garbage back from Chicago, the inclusion of a couple of good young players should satisfy the Lakers enough to do the deal.

Obviously the Shaq situation was entirely different. There were bidders and Shaq's ultimatums that the Lakers had to consider. In this case the choice might be very simple...make the best of a bad situation or have to deal with the fact that LA's "other team" will be more popular and more successful than you are because they signed your best player.

Of course, Kobe could always just sign with the Bulls for the MLE. :angel:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> Why does everyone presume the Bulls would have to give away their best players in order to get the Lakers to agree to a S&T?
> 
> What choices do the Lakers have if Bryant tells them to work out a S&T with Chicago or he'll sign with the Clippers? While the Lakers would probably rather see him walk for nothing vs. taking nothing but garbage back from Chicago, the inclusion of a couple of good young players should satisfy the Lakers enough to do the deal.
> ...


We would have to. Let me tell you why? If we are talking about giving up Erob, Davis and Williams, they would just say no. The reason being that they have terrible contracts for their production and actually serve as negatives. they would rather let him go for nothing then have those contracts on the books. To make LA do a deal for Kobe means giving them value. Otherwise, they would rather save the cap space and be a huge player next year when guys like Tmac are FAs. And LA, along with NY, are still the biggest draw in FA. So to get Kobe, means Curry, Kirk, Crawford and filler.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>No Excuses; No Vision</b>!
> If Kobe did sign with the Bulls YOU GOTTA KNOW he'd be found guilty in CO. It's just the way things have worked the last six years.


and you know it  

I think the Bulls would do the trade with Ny after this because Jaml aint going to LA .I doubt Goodwin would be willing to participate unless Jamal is getting 50+mil .

They would want Curry,Kirk,Deng,Scottie .

I would think we would try to expand the deal to include George as the Lakers would have Fox,George,Walton,Deng :laugh: 

Oh but it is good to dream isnt it ? :laugh:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> Why does everyone presume the Bulls would have to give away their best players in order to get the Lakers to agree to a S&T?
> 
> What choices do the Lakers have if Bryant tells them to work out a S&T with Chicago or he'll sign with the Clippers? While the Lakers would probably rather see him walk for nothing vs. taking nothing but garbage back from Chicago, the inclusion of a couple of good young players should satisfy the Lakers enough to do the deal.
> ...


Since LA says they are averse to signing and trading Kobe, that puts them in a stronger position with the Lakers. However, if Kobe takes the Lakers out of the equasion, then yes, it would make sense to trade with the Bulls if we gave them some building blocks, particularly at the 1, 2 or 5 position, even if it were not whoever management considers the players they don't want to part with.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I hate Kobe but I would take him in a second....for whomever they wanted.


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>T.Shock</b>!
> Still it's fun to speculate so my guess would be the trade would look something like...
> 
> Kirk Hinrich
> ...


WOW, settle down there Shock. We're in a bit of the drivers seat if a trade is ever discussed. We could play a little hard ball with the Lakers.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

RLucas and Kismet, I can't imagine that it would be worth it to the Lakers unless we give them at least two of our talent young players (I will excluse Deng because the last thing LA needs right now is a 3). 

So we're talking about at least two and likely three of these players:

Hinrich, Gordon, Crawford, Chandler, Curry


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Good talent for the Lakers that would leave us well stocked as well would appear to be something like

Crawford
Chandler
Gordon

You have to make a Crawford S&T work, but they're getting three good young players and no junk. Pippen could get tossed in for any salary filler required.

I'd say not a bad deal for either team from a trade perspective with the Lakers between a rock (Bulls) and a hard place (Clips).


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Anyway, according to reports as of Monday the Bulls were out of the running and Kobe had narrowed it to the Clips & the Lakers so maybe we should just end the speculation now.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> Anyway, according to reports as of Monday the Bulls were out of the running and Kobe had narrowed it to the Clips & the Lakers so maybe we should just end the speculation now.


What! And then just do our regular jobs for the rest of the day?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> RLucas and Kismet, I can't imagine that it would be worth it to the Lakers unless we give them at least two of our talent young players (I will excluse Deng because the last thing LA needs right now is a 3).
> 
> So we're talking about at least two and likely three of these players:
> ...


thats what I was saying DMD. I even think its 3 players

Curry is a lock
Hinrich is a lock-proven, need a PG
Crawford- Probably would be included so he can get his money. Though I bet LA would trade him right away to get another piece, because Jamals aversion to the city of LA


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> Why does everyone presume the Bulls would have to give away their best players in order to get the Lakers to agree to a S&T?
> 
> What choices do the Lakers have if Bryant tells them to work out a S&T with Chicago or he'll sign with the Clippers? While the Lakers would probably rather see him walk for nothing vs. taking nothing but garbage back from Chicago, the inclusion of a couple of good young players should satisfy the Lakers enough to do the deal.
> ...


Kismet is dead-on here. If Kobe says it is either the Clippers or the Bulls, the Lakers are in a tough spot. Do they risk losing their entire fan base to the Clippers if Kobe is playing for the Clippers?

I hate Kobe so much that I would hate this deal regardless of who the Bulls gave up, but it isn't crazy that a Curry/Crawford with JYD might do the trick. Given the Laker's choices, Gordon may not even have to be thrown into the mix. The Lakers could try to sell Crawford/Curry as a younger version of Shaq/Kobe.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I am sort of disappointed there has been no article I have seen from a national media source about the Bulls angle. Chad Ford did mention it briefly in his Insider article today, but so everybody knows he says the Lakers still remain unwilling to do a sign and trade. I want a front page article on ESPN, damnit!

Nevertheless, I suppose if Kobe decides he wants to be a Bull, he can continue the standoff and see if the Lakers relent after another week.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

By the way, after taking all of this in, I'd say the odds of us signing Kobe are no greater than 10% at this point.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> By the way, after taking all of this in, I'd say the odds of us signing Kobe are no greater than 10% at this point.


But lets give Pax credit here. Even at 1 in 10, we are in a race that 25 other teams are not in. And as of last week, we didnt stand a chance in HEdoublehockeysticks of even having Kobes ear


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> By the way, after taking all of this in, I'd say the odds of us signing Kobe are no greater than 10% at this point.


belly up to the bar kiddies...kool-aid's on me. 

<<<<<<<<<

he's messing with us. he's messing with the lakers. he's messing with the clips. 

he's kobe.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

How would we play hard ball with the Lakers ?

The Lakers would say well just go to the Clipps and Kobe in turn calls us and says no deal unless we up the ante to the Lakers.

Kobe threatening to go to ANOTHER other than us does not give us power over the Lakers to do anything. It puts us in the game but if we come in with our usual flea market ways we will get kicked right back out .


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> 
> belly up to the bar kiddies...kool-aid's on me.
> ...


Right. It's still a pipe dream. Kobe does well though to manage to make himself a pipe dream for even the teams that seem to have the best chance of signing him.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> 
> Kismet is dead-on here. If Kobe says it is either the Clippers or the Bulls, the Lakers are in a tough spot. Do they risk losing their entire fan base to the Clippers if Kobe is playing for the Clippers?
> 
> I hate Kobe so much that I would hate this deal regardless of who the Bulls gave up, but it isn't crazy that a Curry/Crawford with JYD might do the trick. Given the Laker's choices, Gordon may not even have to be thrown into the mix. The Lakers could try to sell Crawford/Curry as a younger version of Shaq/Kobe.


Yeah unfortunately he has already said that it is only the Lakers or the Clippers now so it is sort of a moo (see Joey Tribiani) point.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

DMD, I'd give the odds as 2.25%.  But that deuce and a quarter will help me through the workday that's for sure... 

KC Johnson said that the Bulls brass visited Kobe on July 6th at a Newport hotel. Am I losing my mind here? Didn't Mike&Mike report that just <b>last night</b> Jerry R and Paxson were invited to Kobe's private estate? Is this misinformation or did anyone else here that this happened last night?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> DMD, I'd give the odds as 2.25%.  But that deuce and a quarter will help me through the workday that's for sure...
> 
> KC Johnson said that the Bulls brass visited Kobe on July 6th at a Newport hotel. Am I losing my mind here? Didn't Mike&Mike report that just <b>last night</b> Jerry R and Paxson were invited to Kobe's private estate? Is this misinformation or did anyone else here that this happened last night?


I believe Chad Ford said they were back there last night as well on the Mike&Mike show. That's who they got their info from.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I have a hard time with all of this. I would tend to think Kobe is using the Bulls as leverage to try to gain concessions from either the lakers or the clips (like playing a dozen games in aneheim because he doesn't like the commute).

In the end it would seem like the Lakers are his best bet. They can pay him the most. He's always wanted to be top dog and now he has that. With Shaq's monster deal gone the Lakers have somewhat more flexability with respect to acquiring depth. Odom and Butler are good players. 

The Clips have a good talent base also and Kobe would be the man there too, but at roughly $30 mil less. In the end I believe that Kobe stays in LA with the Lakers. Its nice to dream about him on the Bulls. I just don't see it even close to happening.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> I believe Chad Ford said they were back there last night as well on the Mike&Mike show. That's who they got their info from.


Okay. So the first visit July 6th was kept completely under wraps until today (July 15th) where Chicago papers have called the deal dead since last week.

If Jerry R and Paxson did indeed fly out to Bryant's estate last night.. guess what... the deal IS NOT DEAD. Sure its a longshot but its nice to know the Bulls are still in the running somehow. 

2.25% percent baby...


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I gotta believe that if Kobe really wanted to be a Bull, he would be. He's is the strong position here. He could easily tell Buss and Kupchak that they either work out a sign-and-trade or he walks for nothing to a cross-town, in-conference rival that would steal some, if not all, of the Lakers fickle fan base. If I'm Buss and Kupchak, I easily say that the Bulls look more promising than letting the Clips take him for nothing. 

Clips = Cross-town, in-conference = financial pain and new team to contend with

Bulls = out of the way, get pieces back in return, have to deal with Kobe twice and that's it....

That being said he'll end up as a Laker. He's Kobe and he's clearly a little unstable so he's playing mind games with everybody...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> DMD, I'd give the odds as 2.25%.  But that deuce and a quarter will help me through the workday that's for sure...
> 
> KC Johnson said that the Bulls brass visited Kobe on July 6th at a Newport hotel. Am I losing my mind here? Didn't Mike&Mike report that just <b>last night</b> Jerry R and Paxson were invited to Kobe's private estate? Is this misinformation or did anyone else here that this happened last night?


according to mike and mike THIS MORNING, with chad ford piping in...jerry and john had a sleep-over with kobe - stayed at his house. the colorado bedroom.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> 
> according to mike and mike THIS MORNING, with chad ford piping in...jerry and john had a sleep-over with kobe - stayed at his house. the colorado bedroom.


:laugh: Did they mention if either John or Jerry is a little sore today?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

My stance is the same as fl_flash. 

It is nice that we are in the running. But I think we are being played. 

I do have a question though. How often does JR go with his GM to a players house? I thought that was unusual. Something to this?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> I have a hard time with all of this. I would tend to think Kobe is using the Bulls as leverage to try to gain concessions from either the lakers or the clips (like playing a dozen games in aneheim because he doesn't like the commute).
> 
> In the end it would seem like the Lakers are his best bet. They can pay him the most. He's always wanted to be top dog and now he has that. With Shaq's monster deal gone the Lakers have somewhat more flexability with respect to acquiring depth. Odom and Butler are good players.
> ...


flash, I see your line of reasoning. However it begs the question, what more leverage does Kobe need? Both LA teams have offered Kobe the max, while Kobe stands to make 20M over the life of his contract if he stays with the Lakers. The 20 games in Anaheim argument is tad bit overblown IMO. As it stands, the Clips already play a couple games there a season so it wouldn't be a stretch by the league to play 10 games there or more.

Kobe must have some interest in coming to the Bulls. Why invite Jerry R and Paxson out to LA? It remains a longshot I have to agree. But the fact that Jerry Reinsdorf himself spent the night out there has to mean something.

If Kobe is set on leaving LA (this is a huuuge IF)....
Clippers and Sterling? Or Bulls and Reinsdorf? Its Kobe's call


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

Whether Kobe stays with the Lakers or goes to the Clips if Kenyon Martin signs with the Nuggets the West is going to be wide open in my opinion. Except for the Lakers and perhaps the Mavs (at least until now) many teams really improved themselves. Although the Spurs and the T-Wolves will start the season as favorites expect a lot of teams to make some noise. I really liked what the Jazz and Suns have done. The Nuggs would be really tough with Martin. 

If Kobe stays with the Lakers, they would still have a very good team with veterans like Odom, Butler, Grant, George and Payton (if he stays). They could still use another big guy, however. How about dumping some bad contracts on the Lakes along with Chandler and JC? We could take back Grant and Butler in return. 
I don't like Grant's contract but at least the guy can still play. Along with the cap relief I see this as a much better deal than sending JC to the Knicks for a bunch of crap.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> We would have to. Let me tell you why? If we are talking about giving up Erob, Davis and Williams, they would just say no. The reason being that they have terrible contracts for their production and actually serve as negatives. they would rather let him go for nothing then have those contracts on the books. To make LA do a deal for Kobe means giving them value. Otherwise, they would rather save the cap space and be a huge player next year when guys like Tmac are FAs. And LA, along with NY, are still the biggest draw in FA. So to get Kobe, means Curry, Kirk, Crawford and filler.


nah, you are exaggerating things way too much, of course anyone with half of brain wouldnt offer erob/davis and williams for kobe. of course the lakers wouldnt take it. as for curry/kirk/jc i think we are giving up too much, so the ideal offer would be chandler/kirk or jc to make up bigger salary so lakers wouldnt have to take more fillers back. 

if u r the lakers, would u want chandler/kirk or jc or nothing? answer this question now. the bulls WILL NOT give up curry+kirk for kobe.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sith</b>!
> 
> 
> nah, you are exaggerating things way too much, of course anyone with half of brain wouldnt offer erob/davis and williams for kobe. of course the lakers wouldnt take it. as for curry/kirk/jc i think we are giving up too much, so the ideal offer would be chandler/kirk or jc to make up bigger salary so lakers wouldnt have to take more fillers back.
> ...


Sith, you're acting a little bit loco here. :laugh: 

Yes, I know the Bulls love Kirk and they are hopeful Curry becomes the star they know he has the potential to be. 

But Kobe is a future NBA immortal who is about to turn 26 years old. He is the very definintion of a franchise player, a player who has been playing at his peak for a while and could continue to do so for the remainder of his soon to be seven year contract. This is the kind of player you trade Kirk and Curry for and you don't look back.

Of course, Kobe's legal situation could screw whoever signs him, but I don't think there's any way in hell he gets convicted.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

if i were kobe i would be intrigued by chicago too, tons of young talents already there, lets face it, we underachived last season, our talent level was greater than our record indicates. so when kobe comes in we suddenly become 45-50 win team, he gets all the credits. who wouldnt want that? besides chicago is a great city for bball, some of the best fans. but i think the main draw is the bulls already have alot of young pieces together already, just waiting for the "savior" to arrive, and kobe can play that role.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*is it worth the risk?*

What is the probability of Kobe going to prison?

Even if he decided to come here and the Lakers were willing to trade him.

Is it worth losing some huge chunk out of our (hinrich, crawford, chandler, curry, gordon) pie for a player that may be in prison for the foreseeable future?

If Pax made this deal and Kobe goes to jail, he'd be considered a bigger failure than his brother.


----------



## play hard (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Sith, you're acting a little bit loco here. :laugh:
> ...


Agreed! You do not get many opportunities like this. You take it and are thrilled with it. 

All of a sudden you go from a team with hopes and dreams of the future to an immediate nba focus team. Imagine how many national games we get, alot! We immediately go from #3 or 4 in attendance to #1. We immediately are a playoff team. This is someone who is still young enough to be playing prime basketball at the end of this contract. You dont trade all of your young assets away but you do whatever you can to get Kobe!!!


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Sith, you're acting a little bit loco here. :laugh:
> ...


hehe sorry if i was a little loco. but anyway, its not that i think kobe isnt worth kirk/curry, of course he is, in fact, hes wroth probably more way more than that. the problem is would kobe still want to come here if we are left with a lineup like
gordon
kobe
deng
chandler
ad
?


i dont think this team can win big.

p.s is it just me or does anyone have a feeling like this, we would give up kirk/curry in a heartbeat for kobe IF kobe was still under contract for the lakers i mean man, sign/trade and we give up our 2 best players just seem a little heartbreaking but by no means, i dont think koeb isnt worth curry/kirk.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

also, if u look at the shaq trade, did the lakers get back equal talents? NOT even close!!! u dont think shaq is worth wade+odom+butler? of course he is!! but why the lakers didnt get wade? first of all, cause shaq wouldnt want to go to Miami playing all by himself and miami wouldnt want shaq without any supporting cast to have a chance to win big.and secondly, the lakers were forced to do the trade cause they had no other choice, samething would happen if kobe force a sign/trade. i think with kirk/chandler, L.A will have a very promising young team too. its basically kobe +shaq(proven cant win the championship anymore unless one agrees to let the other be the man) becomes 
kirk
butler
odom
grant
chandler

not a bad young line up i would say.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> My stance is the same as fl_flash.
> 
> It is nice that we are in the running. But I think we are being played.
> ...


My stance is the same as TBF.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Now will any of you folks think the Bulls/Kobe thing still has hope if the 3:00 hour comes and goes without Kobe making an announcement?

Just stirring the pot.


----------



## play hard (Jul 10, 2002)

How are the Bulls getting played? I dont get that theory. Why would the Bulls even have to be there. Kobe could just go back and forth with the Clips and Lakers.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Now will any of you folks think the Bulls/Kobe thing still has hope if the 3:00 hour comes and goes without Kobe making an announcement?
> 
> Just stirring the pot.





Stop it man. lol 

(11 minutes :angel: )


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

One question that arose between my co-workers and I at lunch, is if Paxson is going with the dedicated, hard-working guy type of player, why would the Bulls be interested in Kobe with his sexual assault trial coming up.

I understand the whole franchisee argument, but I'm trying to look at this from a moral standpoint and Paxson's perceived image.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> One question that arose between my co-workers and I at lunch, is if Paxson is going with the dedicated, hard-working guy type of player, why would the Bulls be interested in Kobe with his impeding sexual assault trial coming up.
> 
> I understand the whole franchisee argument, but I'm trying to look at this from a moral standpoint and Paxson's perceived image.


Kobe is an exceptionally hard worker in the offseason (when he's not in court) and he always brings it on the court. Legal/sexual problems aside, he's definitely dedicated and hardworking, not to mention really, really good. That is clearly what matters most to Paxson.


----------



## BecomingJaden (Jun 26, 2003)

One question that arose between my co-workers and I at lunch, is if Paxson is going with the dedicated, hard-working guy type of player, why would the Bulls be interested in Kobe with his sexual assault trial coming up.

I understand the whole franchisee argument, but I'm trying to look at this from a moral standpoint and Paxson's perceived image.<<<<<<<


If Kobe never raped the girl, which I don't believe he did, I don't think the trial has one iota of significance in terms of Kobe's work ethic as a basketball player. I think the bottom line is that Kobe is going to spend the next 7 years as the league's best player, not in a jail cell.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Over ESPN Radio, Marc Stein reports that Kobe will stay with the Lakers.

Now get back to work, everyone!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

C'mon, its 10 after, you're telling me the decision's not public yet?
Bo-ring.



Edit: Whoops, missed DMD's post, this connection at work is too damn slow. How do they expect me to slack off and browse internet forums with such a poor connection? :upset:


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Ford said several sources said that Bryant's first choice was the Bulls. :| 

And he explained how he'd have to tell the Lakers he would leave to the Clippers for nothing unless they traded him to Chicago. But he said Mitch wouldn't blink on that.

I wish I would have never heard any of this Kobe to Chicago talk now. :no:


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Actually ChiBulls, I could think of a couple of ways knowing it could actually make me happy.

If Kobe got convicted we could be thankful we lost out in the Kobe sweepstakes!

If our young players come together and put together a playoff run I'd be just as happy without him.

Probably the best thing about the story is we don't know who the Bulls would have offered in the S & T. That part wouldn't really be helpful.


----------

